# Video: sinking trawler Iuda Naofa, crew being rescued. Jan 20, 2015



## igloo (Jan 9, 2015)

Video: Irish trawler Iuda Naofa sank 48 miles north of the Butt of Lewis, all 5 crew rescued by helicopter and mates from another boat, Star of Hope. 
Hebrides, Atlantic ocean. Jan 20, 2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCfcFpgntpc

Great job, rescuers!


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

When she started to go she went very quickly. Good job SAR and the othe fishing boat was on the scene!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day igloo.m.today.02:57.re:sinking trawler iuda naofa crew being rescued.great video of rescue,thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Really extraordinary that the prop. was still turning when upended at 90 degrees.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

It is indeed strange. 
In video prop is not turning until 0:40 in, than starts turning in final 12 seconds she can bee seen in video as she goes under.

How is this possible?


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

I am guessing that it was free to rotate and was driven by the up rush of air as she went down.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

From what is seen of the hull, she looks in good shape. Have there been any reports of the cause of her sinking?

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## igloo (Jan 9, 2015)

They just say, the water started coming in whrn they got in rough weather. Did not have time to use the pomp brought by SAR... Pretty scarce info, yeah...


----------

